# Demodulador FM



## freckels13 (Abr 12, 2010)

Buenas amigos! Estaba revisando unos proyectos para FM y quisiera hacer un demodulador FM en la banda de 300 Mhz. He buscado por el foro e internet, y segun leo hay que buscar algunas cuestiones de deteccion en cuadratura, y logro conseguir algunos circuitos de los receptores de FM, pero yo solo quiero el demodulador y conectarlo al generador de señales en la frecuencia de 300 Mhz. Hay algun circuito facil y sencillo de montar para realizar este demodulador?
Muchas gracias!


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 12, 2010)

Para esa frecuencia no conseguiras ningun demodulador accesible. Conviertela a 10Mhz y listo. Todo esto a través de la mexcla de una señal de 290Mhz (puedes usar un VXO e ir multiplicando la frecuencia hasta obtener dicha frecuencia)

Saludos


----------



## freckels13 (Abr 12, 2010)

Gracias Anthony. Pero que tipo de circuito hago? Se que el demodulador se encuentra dentro del receptor, pero no sé hasta donde es esa etapa.

Listo. Lo hare con un LM565 que es el circuito mas sencillo para estos casos.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 12, 2010)

Ese LM no aguantará con 300Mhz en la entrada, fallará. Tienes que mexclar la portadora con un oscilador local para obtener los 10MHz


----------

